# Happy Birthday To Me



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

*I don't really like celebrating my birthday, at all. For the most part, my birthday's are more life a funeral for me then a celebration. My birthday's tend to remind me of goals I didn't accomplish, which sets the stage for a very mournful day. And, with each birthday, I set new goals in hopes for the future made up of remedies for personal growth to which I feel will grant me instantaneous peace and happiness. 

I think I am going to do things differently this year. First and foremost, my vision is has been ALL wrong. Birthdays ARE suppose to be celebrations of LIFE, not death. While I have not achieved many of my goals this year, I do have to acknowledge that I have grown immensely and I believe that IS cause for celebration. So, this year I want to try and concentrate on the positive. I want to consider every aspect of this past year in terms of what went right instead of what went wrong. I want to celebrate the WISDOM I have gained in my journey over the last 365 days rather then wallow in self-pity, shame, quilt, and self-destruction. 

This year I might not have worked hard enough to get myself down to a size 3, but I sure as heck learned some new eating habits that will continue to take me in the right direction. I might not have made much progress in letting go of some of my deep pain that haunts me regularly, but I have made some new realizations about myself that will also help me in that process. I may not have a gang of friends surrounding me today to make me feel all warm and fuzzy about myself, but I know that my Savior and my Heavenly Father love me and I can feel their love for me in my heart as I sit here and right these words. And, that is truly all I need. I might not have as much money as I want so I can have that specific car I want, or the money to properly decorate my home, or the money to buy the clothes and "look" that I want, or to spend on my kids to make up for all the years that I couldn't buy them anything.... but, I have a home to live in, a car that gets me where I need to go, and money to provide for my needs. I also know that I am working on my education and it won't be too long before all my hard work will pay off. Patience is truly a virtue. 

In considering those "things" to which I do not have, there are equally as many, if not more, that I do have and they are not simply found in material form as they are of much, much greater and of higher importance. And, those are things I wish to celebrate today. Even though most of my day I will be here alone just like any other day and I won't get a surprise party and that one special thing I asked for for my birthday... I have the love of a good man, my best friend in this life, the love of my children (although it is hard to know that most days), and the love of my creator and spirit Father. I also have the love of my parental posse (adopted mother, birth mother and father, and siblings), my dog Scrappy, and friends that I have to which I probably don't even realize I have because I am always to busy worrying about the one's I don't. 

My heart is full now and I feel ALIVE. Happy Birthday to ME! *


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

even if it's not really welcome, happy belated birthday!! :happy::kitteh:roud::tongue::wink: may God reward you with what you truly need))


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Birthdays should be whatever you wish them to be, however, if you are finding your goals difficult to meet, perhaps yoi are being unrealistic in setting them. Goals may take more time than expected, or they may be too much for you to take on, given other requirements/activities/stressors going on in your life right now. You could also be unintentionally too hard on yourself, which can unconsciously create a situation making it easier to break your own rules. This can cause a sense of urgency and despair, where you wind up in a cycle of self-remonstration and failure. 
When it comes to weight issues, you have to celebrate the little things and give yourself a break once a week. Pick a day in which, if you have followed your food plan faithfully, you are allowed a treat. Reward yourself instead of punishing yourself.


----------



## fire469 (Nov 17, 2010)

What I'm going to do starting New Years is get a jar. Inside that jar I will put rolled up or folded pieces of paper with events or random things that happened that made me happy. That way, once a year's gone by, I'll be able to open the jar and be reminded of all of the good/great things that happened throughout the past year, even if some bring up sad memories (ie. if I write down how great a date was or a boyfriend was who winds up as my ex by the time I open up the jar)  

The reason I'm telling you this is to suggest it for you to try. If you feel like you tend to not accomplish goals you may set for yourself for the year, this way you'll at least have something (or many things) to put a smile on your face regardless of the goals you set  

Happy birthday! Best of luck with this coming year, and Happy Thanksgiving :kitteh:


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

miyachanfan;bt31246 said:


> even if it's not really welcome, happy belated birthday!! :happy::kitteh:roud::tongue::wink: may God reward you with what you truly need))



Thank you very much! And positive energy is always welcome here! I appreciate your well wishes!


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

tanstaafl28;bt31247 said:


> Birthdays should be whatever you wish them to be, however, if you are finding your goals difficult to meet, perhaps yoi are being unrealistic in setting them. Goals may take more time than expected, or they may be too much for you to take on, given other requirements/activities/stressors going on in your life right now. You could also be unintentionally too hard on yourself, which can unconsciously create a situation making it easier to break your own rules. This can cause a sense of urgency and despair, where you wind up in a cycle of self-remonstration and failure.
> When it comes to weight issues, you have to celebrate the little things and give yourself a break once a week. Pick a day in which, if you have followed your food plan faithfully, you are allowed a treat. Reward yourself instead of punishing yourself.


thank you so much for sharing your thoughts with me! You have offered me some great words of wisdom and you are right on with what I experience. I will be sure to heed your thoughtful advice


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

fire469;bt31256 said:


> What I'm going to do starting New Years is get a jar. Inside that jar I will put rolled up or folded pieces of paper with events or random things that happened that made me happy. That way, once a year's gone by, I'll be able to open the jar and be reminded of all of the good/great things that happened throughout the past year, even if some bring up sad memories (ie. if I write down how great a date was or a boyfriend was who winds up as my ex by the time I open up the jar)
> 
> The reason I'm telling you this is to suggest it for you to try. If you feel like you tend to not accomplish goals you may set for yourself for the year, this way you'll at least have something (or many things) to put a smile on your face regardless of the goals you set
> 
> Happy birthday! Best of luck with this coming year, and Happy Thanksgiving :kitteh:



wonderful thoughts and advise! Thank you for sharing! I think this is something that could really help


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LoveBird;bt31266 said:


> thank you so much for sharing your thoughts with me! You have offered me some great words of wisdom and you are right on with what I experience. I will be sure to heed your thoughtful advice


I am gratified to be of help.


----------

